# probably day dreaming on this one



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

okay i know BYB's are bad, and im not looking to do so. But that being said i LOVE my dog. he is perfect for me, he doesn't have the exact German shepherd temperament because he is a bit to nice to fast, not really aloof ans kinda spastic. I want to get him fixed but does it sounds crazy to freeze his "lineage" and if so can they AI just 1 pup? i just want to have one puppy of his later on when he gets to be older.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My understanding from what I have read so far, is that it is difficult to to do AI in dogs with frozen semen. I know a few of the breeders here on the forum have tried it several time, and the expense and difficulty in getting it to 'take' was not good. 

I'm not sure how long dog frozen semen would be viable, and the question of how will you find a bitch owner that will be willing to have their female experiement with AI of an unknown dog? In the dog world, when AI is attempted with frozen semen, it is from one heck of a stud, that the whole world is clamoring to breed to, otherwise, the expense, difficulty, and low success rate would not be worth it. 

Unless you decide in the future to buy a bitch just for the purpose of getting a litter out of her with the AI, but wouldn't that be a big expense, a life-long responsiblity, and the heart-break of maybe not getting any viable puppies out of her. And if she can't produce, then what? 

Best bet if you are hoping to get another puppy from the same lines later on is to find a breeder with similar lines as yours and get a pup from them.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

obviously i havnt thought this through all the way, i totally forgot about having a female and if she had owners lol. ill probably just get him fixed and get a puppy later on


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

mssandslinger said:


> obviously i havnt thought this through all the way, i totally forgot about having a female and if she had owners lol. ill probably just get him fixed and get a puppy later on


Good thought. It is not necessarily a good thing to have a singleton puppy, they are better off raised in a litter. 

There are so many dogs out there. Getting a pup out of your dog will be its own special self. As will any other pup you get. But if you have a great dog for 13 years, lose him, and then head for the sperm bank, find someone who is willing to produce his progeny, and take your squirmy eight week old puppy home, it is far more likely that you will be disappointed in the pup for not measuring up. Instead of having a clean sheet with each pup, you will already have expectations for the little one. 

You can usually get a pup with similar lines, or you can get one that is different lines, different color, different pattern, even a different breed. 

I have a lot of related dogs, and while some look very similar to others, they are all very different in personality. I was thinking about this today, I definitely named them wrong. I should have named them, Crazy, Loony, Nutjob, Insanity, Freaky, Goof-ball, Barking, Maniac, and Marble-less. For all of that, they are totally different, and if I was hoping that one would be just like their dam, no-way.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

selzer said:


> Good thought. It is not necessarily a good thing to have a singleton puppy, they are better off raised in a litter.
> 
> There are so many dogs out there. Getting a pup out of your dog will be its own special self. As will any other pup you get. But if you have a great dog for 13 years, lose him, and then head for the sperm bank, find someone who is willing to produce his progeny, and take your squirmy eight week old puppy home, it is far more likely that you will be disappointed in the pup for not measuring up. Instead of having a clean sheet with each pup, you will already have expectations for the little one.
> 
> ...


your right, just because they might have the same coat doesn't mean they would have the same personality.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Best bet if you are hoping to get another puppy from the same lines later on is to find a breeder with similar lines as yours and get a pup from them.


Exactly. Normally I'd advise to go back to the same breeder to get a pup with the same or simiar lines, but it sounds like you got your dog from a BYB?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

well the lady i got him from rescues dogs. she had a nice set up but wasnt actually a "breeder" so yeah i guess she was a BYB. and since the parent German shepherds were all white she said she diddnt have any AKC papers. which i had read prior to buying him that a lot of white Shepherds wont have papers. She said it was an accident that they had puppies but who knows. thats probably the excuse all the time.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

So a rescue puppy with no known background? As much as people would love to replicate their dogs, it is a really, really, really REALLY bad idea to breed without papers, because papers allows you to go into the dog's background and research health issues. Even if your dog turns out to be a stellar example of health and great temperament, you have no idea if this is a fluke and though not expressed, he carries a host of genetic health issues that will be passed on and will negativley inpact his progeny There are so many nice dogs in rescue, when the time comes for you to get another one, I'm sure you will be able to find what you want.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

well my dog himself isnt a rescue, the lady ran a rescue but also had 2 white GSD of her own that "accidental" bred


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

But still without papers? Same issues. Just not enough info about their background to be able to determine what genetics will be passed on.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Even if your dog turns out to be a stellar example of health and great temperament, you have no idea if this is a fluke and though not expressed, he carries a host of genetic health issues that will be passed on and will negativley inpact his progeny.


Very true. If you don't even know the lineage of your dog, why on Earth would you want to breed him? You have no idea what is in the woodpile. Even if his mother and father were healthy dogs with good temperament, you don't know what's behind them. Without knowing his pedigree, how would you know the mate you select isn't a sister or a cousin? You have no idea what traits you're selecting for.

I have an Akbash dog. His father, according to the former owner, had a lovely temperament, while his mother was nasty and unpredictable. Whaley turned out just like his father and shows none of the traits of his mother... BUT... were Whaley to be bred, he would very likely pass on some of his mother's traits to his offspring. You know how people talk about things "skipping a generation?" That's where it can come into play.

Whaley is neutered and never sired a litter, to my knowledge. He is basically a rescue and came to me second-hand. He is an awesome dog in and of himself and I've had several people ask if I were breeding him, as they'd love to have a dog like him... but they have no idea how breeding actually works.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i agree. i just get selfish for a bit and want his puppy, but you guys have brought excellent point to my attention! i appreciate it


----------

